# Medicare to start deductions



## debodun (Mar 10, 2017)

I received a letter from the SSA saying that starting this month, they will be deducting $134 a month from my SSI to pay for Medicare Part B. Is that an average cost?


----------



## Lethe200 (Mar 10, 2017)

The cost for Medicare changes annually. It's set by Congress.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 10, 2017)

Yes, that cost sounds about right depending on income.  If you are receiving SSI, which is generally supplemental income or for low income, then you should contact medicaid, they should be able to cover that cost for you.


----------



## debodun (Mar 10, 2017)

AprilT said:


> If you are receiving SSI, which is generally supplemental income or for low income, then you should contact medicaid, they should be able to cover that cost for you.



I'm sure I would not be considered "low income". I do not qualify for Medicaid, just Medicare. In my state, a single person cannot have an annual income exceeding $9900.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 10, 2017)

Mine and others I know had their Part B premium rise from $105 per month to $108.  Your income is a determining factor in how much your premium costs. Here's the chart:
https://www.medicare.gov/your-medicare-costs/part-b-costs/part-b-costs.html


----------



## GreenSky (Mar 11, 2017)

The cost of your Part B is determined by when you became eligible.  Because there has been virtually zero increase in SS benefits in the past few years people who have Medicare for awhile are not getting much of an increase (fail-safe).  Everyone should be paying much more based upon actual requirement but in order to no alienate the senior voters the prices are kept low.


Rick


----------

